# Weird Idea



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I saw a hat on a website that said "K9" in big letters. I was beginning the distraction phase of training my Dutchie. I take him to shopping centers, Walmart, grocery stores etc. I put him on stays, heeling, watch me, come and anything else I can think of. I now wear my "K9" hat. I've done this type training with other dogs without the hat. What a different attitude I get with the hat versus without the hat. The public has a whole different mentality if I have to do a correction. Not one person has attempted to pet my dog since I started wearing the thing. That was always a irritating situation. It's crazy what perception can do. Everyone smiles and waves.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

That's probably a pretty good idea there fella.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

One of my favorite questions is when someone asks me: Is that one of them canine dogs? I usually respond, well; it would sort of have to be, don't ya think.

DFrost


----------



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a cap with a GSD that says Schutzhund. Nobody has a clue at what that does mean


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I want to get a hat that says "Leave me the %$#& alone"!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

How about 

Give Me Sh*t......Get Bit


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

When I worked as a Canine Security Guard, I could be in full uniform with my 90lb German Shepherd by my side, and people would still ask if they could pet him. NO!!!

Glad the hat is working for you.


----------



## Jason E Yergin (Feb 28, 2008)

So just the hat huh? I can't help but be curious about what else you're usually wearing though.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee, people always tell me Dutchies look kinda like Hyena's..... most people don't want to pet baby hyena's, and perhaps the hat just put it over the top 

Nobody ever asks to pet Lyka even though shes really cute and small. But nobody can resist wanting to pet Cujo :roll:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jason - Honest, the only thing different from normal street garb is the hat. Maybe Mike is right, although people were trying to pet him before.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I find if I put a muzzle on m dog everybody gives her a wide berth. "Does you dog bite?" "No it is for training purposes" They still always slink away.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Geoff Empey said:


> I find if I put a muzzle on m dog everybody gives her a wide berth. "Does you dog bite?" "No it is for training purposes" They still always slink away.


You should say, "Not with her muzzle on".........heh heh :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> I find if I put a muzzle on m dog everybody gives her a wide berth. "Does you dog bite?" "No it is for training purposes" They still always slink away.


Funny how people are so scared of muzzled dogs, considering they are the only ones that cannot bite you....


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> You should say, "Not with her muzzle on".........heh heh :lol: :lol:


 
How about 

Give Me Sh*t......Get Bit :grin:



Carol, you made my morning. 

What do the greeters at Walmart say anything when you walk in to the store with your dog? What is your answer?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

kim guidry said:


> What do the greeters at Walmart say anything when you walk in to the store with your dog? What is your answer?


I am glad that I helped your day start out well....hee hee :lol: :lol: 

Oh, I get the usual questions:

What breed? 
Are they friendly? 
Do you look for drugs? 
How old? 

Then there are the STUPID ones:

Is that a Bloodhound? (DUH DUH DUH!!!!)
Oh look a Pitbull...whoa, easy now...referring to my Lab because he is really muscular. 

One time I had my mal and my BH with me and a lady walked by and asked if they were siblings.....  She said it was because they had the same markings. (red with black mask)

In general though, people tend to be pretty good and I am not afraid to tell them to leave the dogs alone. Even though they are all "okay" since they are search dogs, I still do not take any chances with letting people get in their face. 

Now the pup, Ember, she cannot be around kids yet AT ALL. She thinks they are chew toys. :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When I lived in the old hood I had next to nobody want to come near me when they found out my dog was being trained for "detection" work. I think most thought they would be discovered with their stash. I didn't have the heart to tell them he was training for HRD.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

It is like the SEAS PART if you take a GSD or a MAL to the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally. 

I can see whatever I wish when I wish because people BUG OUT and away. 

It's great. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

It reminds me of one time with some members of my SAR team went to an Urban Rescue course. it was not about dogs but we took them to get used to all the environment associated, from noises and smell to have their crates in the common tents with the rest of the people and to use them in the final practice. What we did find later was that the Captain in charge of the course had being saying that our dogs were also trained to search food (wich was not authorized to bring to the course) and all the people gave up the chocolates and peanuts they tried to sneak on.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Carol's hypothetical answers to the usual questions: 



Wally-Mart Greeter said:


> What breed?





Carol said:


> Malinois = New Seeland Kangaroo Herder
> Dutchie = Sniffalotofguts
> BH = Flappylipped Hoover Hound





Wally-Mart Greeter said:


> Are they friendly?





Carol said:


> The dogs are, but the owner owns a Glock





Wally-Mart Greeter said:


> Do you look for drugs?





Carol said:


> <with a Tommy Chong accent> Wow Man, .. not since College ..





Wally-Mart Greeter said:


> How old?





Carol said:


> Hey never ask a lady her age! Didn't I mention I own a Glock?





Wally-Mart Greeter said:


> [-o<


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice Geoff. Funny stuff.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

\\/ \\/ \\/ 

Thanks Geoff, that was great...oh, did I mention I own a Kimber and a Sig Sauer too....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH O O


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

David Frost said:


> One of my favorite questions is when someone asks me: Is that one of them canine dogs? I usually respond, well; it would sort of have to be, don't ya think.
> 
> DFrost


LOLZ!!
I had someone once insist that my malinois wasn't a malinois, but that his breed was "police dog". The guy was around 70 years old so I just smiled and said, yup.

ROFL @ geoff!!

I do hate when people always want to pet my dogs while I'm out training them - especially when I take them to the park, and when I won't let the kids pet them ~ because they're in the middle of heeling or staying ~ the mom will get all upset and tell me I shouldn't have them at a park if the kids can't pet them. I was going to get a shirt made saying " The dogs are friendly. Their handler is not."


----------



## April Barr (Feb 24, 2008)

marcy bukkit said:


> LOLZ!!
> I was going to get a shirt made saying " The dogs are friendly. Their handler is not."


I WANT ONE!! ME! ME! 


May favorite is "Does it bite?" 
umm yup - breakfast and lunch....and when I tell her to" ..The guy steps back... eyes wide .. umm ohh Thanks  

That or "OMG that's BIG DOG"
..... ummmmmmm, ya think I don't know this? 

Or my fave one at PetCo- from an employee no less......
Them -What breed of dog is that?
She's a GSD
Them - A what? 
A German Shepherd Dog
Them - Oh, are you sure?
Ummm well,that's what her papers say.....
Them - Well she can't be. Shes' not the right color....
Huh?? 
Well, they HAVE to have that big black patch on their back. To be a Shepherd.
Oh really? OK thx, I'll talk to the breeder @@
(Rolls eyes and walks away laughing)


----------

